# martin LJCH



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

i hope terry or someone from martin drops in for this one...

i have my dad's martin take-down recurve, but he he thinks he remembers building it from parts (most likely with Gail) at martin after work. the riser is laminated wooden, marked LJCH 3198 (Little John Compound Handle [hunter]?) and my dad thinks it was a compound riser. it has the two brass inserts for the quiver (cable guard?) on the back of the window. limbs are laminated white top and bottom CR 0089 57# @28" AMO68" and my dad penciled in 60" for the string length.

what can i learn about this bow?
thanks! heath


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

no one? hmm... 

another note, the penciled 60" is dubious, as the string length measured is only 57"


----------

